# Cool Apps and Tricks?



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

So, been rocking my Prime for a couple of days now. Have it rooted, unlocked, and recovery installed. Got it setup pretty much the way i want it. I'm new to tablets. Any recommended neat tablet apps? Recommended tips and tricks? I've read through a lot threads and gathered up some useful information but didn't come across a thread like this where people listed their favorite apps and an accumulation of tips/tricks (unless I missed it). Anyways, thought it would be fun.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

splashtop is a nice tool to have stream or access your computer files and what sets this apart from logmein and other similar software it doesn't lag

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

